# methoden implementieren



## teddy-exe (30. Nov 2011)

Wir haben unter anderem folgende Aufgabe bekommen:

9) Entwickeln Sie die Klasse dbString und dbNumber
· Implementieren Sie jeweils die beiden Methoden
10) Entwickeln Sie die Klasse dBase
· Implementieren Sie nun die Methode "loadRows"
· Eine Schleife der Anzahl der Records
o Anlegen einer ArrayList
o Lesen des DeleteChararkters
o Schleife über die Anzahl der Felder
o Feld holen
o Zelle erzeugen aus der Instanz "feld"
o Laden des Inhalts
o "Zelle" einfügen
· Implementieren Sie nun die Methode "getData"


meine dbString sieht bisher so aus:


```
public class dbString extends dbCell{
    public String sValue;
    private byte  dummy1[] = new byte[4];
    private byte  dummy2[] = new byte[14];
    private int fieldsize;
    
    public dbString(int fieldsize) {
        this.fieldsize = fieldsize;
    }
    
    public void loadFromFile(DataInputStream_dBase din) {
        sValue="";
    // hier fehlt Code
    }

    @Override
    public Object getData() {
     
      // TODO Auto-generated method stub
      return null;
    }
    
    // hier fehlt Code, eine Methode
    // es muss in der Methode getData immer ein Object zurueckgegeben werden
}
```


meine dbNumber :


```
public class dbNumber extends dbCell {
    public int  fieldsize;           // Feldlaenge byte
    public int  nk;             // Nachkommastellen byte
    public int iValue;          // nk==0
    public double dValue;
    public String sValue;

    
    public dbNumber(int fieldsize, int nk) {
        this.fieldsize = fieldsize;
        this.nk = nk;
    }
    
    public void loadFromFile(DataInputStream_dBase din) {
        sValue="";
    // hier fehlt Code
    }

    @Override
    public Object getData() {
      // TODO Auto-generated method stub
      return null;
    }
    
    // hier fehlt Code, eine Methode
    // es muss in der Methode getData immer ein Object zurueckgegeben werden
    
   
   
}
```


meine dbBase:



```
// Entweder man benutzt eine for-Schleife mit _anzRecords
      // oder man benutzt eine while-Schleife bis 1Ah
     private void loadRows(DataInputStream_dBase din) {
         int i,j;
         char chDelete;
         dbField feld ;
         dbCell zelle;         
         ArrayList cols;
         
         for (int m = 0; m < _anzRecords ; m++){
           cols = new ArrayList();
           //chDelete = din.readChar();
          for (int n = 0; n < _anzFelder; n++){
            
            feld = felder.get(n);
            zelle = feld.createCell();  //Zelle erstellen
            zelle.loadFromFile(din);    //Daten laden 
            cols.add(zelle);            //speichert 1 Zeile , Zelle für Zelle              
          }
          rows.add(cols);
         }
    // hier fehlt Code
     }  // loadRows
```

aber es scheint noch nicht zu klappen...

die methoden sind aber bestimmt noch nicht richtig implementiert...falls noch code aus anderen klassen fehlt, einfach bescheid geben.

könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## ARadauer (1. Dez 2011)

> Entwickeln Sie die Klasse dbString und dbNumber


Frag mal den Lehrer ob er nicht weiß das man Klassen groß schreibt...


----------



## Final_Striker (1. Dez 2011)

teddy-exe hat gesagt.:


> aber es scheint noch nicht zu klappen...



Was klappt den nicht. Die Methoden in dbString wie auch dbNumber sind doch noch fast leer.

Außerdem was soll das denn sein?


```
private byte  dummy1[] = new byte[4];
    private byte  dummy2[] = new byte[14];
    private int fieldsize;
```


```
public int  fieldsize;           // Feldlaenge byte
    public int  nk;             // Nachkommastellen byte
    public int iValue;          // nk==0
    public double dValue;
    public String sValue;
```

Ist das die vollständige Aufgabenstellung?


----------



## teddy-exe (1. Dez 2011)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Was klappt den nicht. Die Methoden in dbString wie auch dbNumber sind doch noch fast leer.


erstmal sorry...es fehlte noch teil 8:

8) Entwickeln Sie die Klasse dbCell
· Definieren die beiden abstrakten Methoden
loadFromFile
getData

wir sollen also in dbCell die methoden loadfromfile und getdata implementieren...sieht bei mir so aus:


```
public abstract class dbCell {
    // hier fehlt Code
public abstract void loadFromFile(DataInputStream_dBase din);
  



public abstract Object getData();
  



}//dbCell
```

das dürfte eigentlich korrekt sein...

diese methoden sollen wir jetzt in 9.) in dbString und dbNumber implementieren....ich habe nur keine ahnung wie ....

mehr sollte bisher auch noch nciht in die beiden klassen rein....




> Außerdem was soll das denn sein?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



die vollständige aufgabe ist viel länger....

im prinzip gehts darum ein dialogfenster zu entwickeln, was aus einer dBase-Datei  Daten in einem jframe ausgibt (soll als tabelle dargestellt werden)
und zum schluss soll das ganze nach excel exportiert werden. aber soweit bin ich noch nicht


dummy ist ein array, was unnütze werte aus der dbase datei abfängt. 
bei den values war ich noch nicht


----------



## Andi_CH (1. Dez 2011)

Lieber teddy-exe - lies bitte den dezenten rot geschriebenen Text wenn du etwas postest.
Dein Code wird dann schön eingfärbt und ist besser lesbar.


----------



## teddy-exe (1. Dez 2011)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Lieber teddy-exe - lies bitte den dezenten rot geschriebenen Text wenn du etwas postest.
> Dein Code wird dann schön eingfärbt und ist besser lesbar.



danke dir
das ist wirklich zu unauffällig geschrieben....muss man ja richtig nach suchen 


den ersten beitrag kann ich leider nicht mehr bearbeiten


----------

